# Kindle Fire will be discounted $30 on Black Friday



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Amazon's Kindle Fire tablet are going to be discounted by up to $30 on Black Friday at the physical stores that are selling them -- Office Max, Staples, Office Depot, and Best Buy.

http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/Saving-Money/2012/1120/Black-Friday-2012-the-best-electronics-deals-so-far

The stores aren't actually allowed to reduce the price of the Kindle Fire, but they've all announced that they're going to bundle them with "gift cards" worth up to $20!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

And this from the same article:

*Amazon Kindle Fire HD 16GB 7" Tablet bundled with a $30 Best Buy Card for $200 at Best Buy*
As we stated in our Black Friday tablet predictions, your best strategy for slate shopping this holiday season is to seek out bundle deals, as retailers are unlikely to discount a $200 tablet. That said, this offer from Best Buy throws in a generous $30 gift card with your purchase of the Kindle Fire HD. That beats both deals from Staples and OfficeMax, which only bundle it with $20 and $25 gift cards, respectively. However, we still recommend waiting to see what kind of bundle Amazon will offer (that way you can use the Amazon credit to purchase content for your Kindle), otherwise, this deal is solid for any Kindle HD seeker.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Guessing Amazon won't have any bundled offers. . . . . .the things are selling like the proverbial hotcakes: they don't need to give away the syrup.   The 'brick and mortar' stores are looking to get people in, though to buy other stuff.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Good time to buy!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Amazingly enough, they are discounted on amazon.co.uk today - the Fire is down from £129 to £99!

I'm almost tempted to buy one, but even at that price I still feel it's "too little too late" - if we'd got them when the US got them, I would have bought one, but there are far too many cheap android tablets around now so the Fire feels a little limited (not even an SD card slot) and rather out of date.


----------

